# Chemist looking for work in Dubai



## Shell&Sammy (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi

I am moving to Dubai on the 21st of September 2011 and looking for any role in Chemistry.
Lab Technician, Analytical Chemist, Production Chemist.
I have over 12 years experience in Pharmaceutical and Mining sectors.

Can anyone help with suggestions??

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## Artrat (Jul 2, 2010)

Try sending your cv to Emirates Aluminium, you could perhaps try Dubal as well.

No vacancies on emal.ae at the moment but I know they were looking for chemists in the quantometry and metallurgy departments recently.


----------



## cdd (Aug 25, 2011)

Shell&Sammy said:


> Hi
> 
> I am moving to Dubai on the 21st of September 2011 and looking for any role in Chemistry.
> Lab Technician, Analytical Chemist, Production Chemist.
> ...


Hi Michelle

How has your search been going? Have you looked at battle.com or gulftalent.com? They seem like good places to look. At least to me they do.....
.


----------

